
Ask HN: Is Google Down? - sbuccini
Can&#x27;t access any Google services right now. Haven&#x27;t seen anything about it in the news and only a few people seem to reporting something similar Twitter. I&#x27;m currently in the Southeast US.
======
sprite
Even the Google DNS servers seem down. Can't resolve anything with 8.8.8.8 or
8.8.4.4

Edit: Location Atlanta, GA. Edit2: I can access Google services, for me it
just seems to be their DNS servers that are down.

------
laken
Also in Southeast US (Orlando, FL) on AT&T Fiber. Can't access any google
services. Thought I was going crazy.

~~~
nabakin
Tampa, FL here. It got to the point where I wasn't able to resolve any URLs.
Once I switched my DNS to Cloudflare (1.1.1.1), everything came back up.

------
legerdemain
You can check Google's own status pages:

\-
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

\- [https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

~~~
sbuccini
Certainly, if I could access Google, which I can't.

Seems like it's not just me though:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=google%20down&&f=live](https://twitter.com/search?q=google%20down&&f=live)

------
hedora
Yup, mostly in the south east US:

[https://downdetector.com/status/google/](https://downdetector.com/status/google/)

[https://outage.report/google/amp](https://outage.report/google/amp)

------
eloisius
I came here just to search this. I'm also not able to access Google services.

~~~
sbuccini
Glad I'm not the only one. Does it seem to cover all Google services? That's
what I'm experiencing and seems like folks on Twitter are seeing the same:

Are you in the southeast US as well?

~~~
eloisius
Yep sounds like it's something in the southeast. It works over my Verizon LTE
but not Comcast cable.

------
khoj_badami
Maybe you should check here:
[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)

------
_twohlix
google and google cloud and google services are down in the south east:

[https://twitter.com/_jayphelps/status/1270204647144390657](https://twitter.com/_jayphelps/status/1270204647144390657)

From what I understand google fiber is completely down also

